# ***OFFICIAL*** Charlie Brenneman vs. Rick Story Pre/Post Fight Discussion



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Please direct all threads/conversation regarding this fight into this thread. All other threads will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Rick Story will bring it, will out-muscle and control Marquardt with his Couture-style clinch-against-the-fence-game en route to another dominant UD.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Nate is going to break mentally fairly quickly in this fight as Story rushes forward slinging bombs constantly pressuring him.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Story will apply another smothering gameplan, Nate will gas. Story by UD, maybe TKO.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I dunno. I want Horror to win. But Nate isn't going to get manhandled, like he did against Sonnen and Okami. Them two are big old lumps compared to Story. By comparison, Rick is going to feel much lighter. I fancy Marquart to be able to deal with Story's wrestling.

Seeing how well Kenny did at 145, I'm inclined to believe Nate has access to some quality guidance regards weight cutting, as well.

Still... my credits are going on Story. Marquart is one of them numpties I can never root for.


----------



## music5x5 (Jun 9, 2010)

Story will take this one.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Eh. Story already gave his gameplan up a couple weeks ago against Thiago. Nate will be prepared for that. Nate via TKO or UD.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

I really liek this card, a lot of the fights could go either way and this is another. I've gone with Marquardt to win a close decision though, I think he'll be able to stuff most of Story's takedowns and win the majority of the stand-up.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Marquadt wins this - prediction 2nd round 3rd minute Marquadt takes down story G'nPs til he gets Storys back and finishes it via RNC.:thumb02:


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I wouldn't mind seeing Story win since he's been on a tear and he's starting to grow on me, but Nate is such a vet I'm not really sure whou will win. If Nate is big, strong and has the cardio, I see him winning, but never seeing him at 170, this fight is up in the air at this point.

But wasn't nate suppose to fight Anthony Johnson?


----------



## Pound&Mound (Dec 10, 2007)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Eh. Story already gave his gameplan up a couple weeks ago against Thiago. Nate will be prepared for that. Nate via TKO or UD.



Nate doesn't know how to follow a gameplan.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

The only thing i'm worried about is the short break that Story had since his fight against Alves.

But, his motivation will be at a maximum level.

If he beats Nate he's one fight away from a title shot imo.

He just beat Alves and called out Fitch - who only wants GSP or BJ...:confused05: ---> Story is gonna score HUGE with Dana if he wins this fight!!!

I'm curious how the weight cut will affect Nate.

He was one of the guys who didn't fight at a really fast pace at MW - always seemed to slow down in the end...dropping a lot of muscles = the need for oxygen goes down, but so does yout strength/power.

60/40 fight for me.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

Im a fan of both guys but Ill be rooting for Nate in this one. Definitely a rough first fight for Nate considering he dropped to 170 because of his lack of size fighting at 185 and now he has to fight one of the biggest guys at 170 and originally scheduled to fight THE biggest guy at 170 in Anthony Johnson.

Both of these guys are incredibly durable and I don't see this fight ending early. Ill go with a split decision win for Nate. However, I wouldn't be surprised in the least if its a decision win for Story.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

limba said:


> The only thing i'm worried about is the short break that Story had since his fight against Alves.
> 
> But, his motivation will be at a maximum level.
> *
> If he beats Nate he's one fight away from a title shot imo.*


If he beats Nate he will be pretty much in line for a title shot imo.

Unfortunately with GSP already having a fight scheduled for October the next title shot won't be until next spring so Story likely will choose to fight again just before Christmas. 

The fight that I am hoping we will get to see if the above is the case is Condit vs Story for #1 contender(assuming they both win their upcoming fights).


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Pound&Mound said:


> Nate doesn't know how to follow a gameplan.


It's not a gameplan. Story is planning on cage raping Nate just like he did Thiago. It's very simple to practice pummeling off the cage until it becomes second nature. He can do whatever he wants as far as following a plan or not. I think he'll be prepared for the cage smash though.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

420atalon said:


> If he beats Nate he will be pretty much in line for a title shot imo.
> 
> Unfortunately with GSP already having a fight scheduled for October the next title shot won't be until next spring so Story likely will choose to fight again just before Christmas.
> 
> *The fight that I am hoping we will get to see if the above is the case is Condit vs Story for #1 contender(assuming they both win their upcoming fights).*


Yup...me 2.

The only "SMALL" problem being the BJ - Fitch situation.
They were lined up for the No.1 contenders spot before and like you've said: the next title fight will most likely be in the next spring and a lot could happen 'till then.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

limba said:


> Yup...me 2.
> 
> The only "SMALL" problem being the BJ - Fitch situation.
> They were lined up for the No.1 contenders spot before and like you've said: the next title fight will most likely be in the next spring and a lot could happen 'till then.


Honestly I don't want to see Penn or Fitch get another shot against GSP. Neither have the ability to beat GSP, Penn is too small and Fitch isn't athletic enough. 

Both of them should become gatekeepers for the next group of up and comers. Don't face them off against the guys like Story/Condit though that are next in line for a title shot as all it does is shoot down an interesting prospect/fight if Fitch or Penn were to win.

Penn vs MacDonald and Fitch vs Ellenberger are 2 fights I wouldn't mind seeing for example.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

420atalon said:


> Honestly I don't want to see Penn or Fitch get another shot against GSP. Neither have the ability to beat GSP, Penn is too small and Fitch isn't athletic enough.
> 
> Both of them should become gatekeepers for the next group of up and comers. Don't face them off against the guys like Story/Condit though that are next in line for a title shot as all it does is shoot down an interesting prospect/fight if Fitch or Penn were to win.
> 
> *Penn vs MacDonald and Fitch vs Ellenberger are 2 fights I wouldn't mind seeing for example.*


Now you're talking! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Nate is a great fighter and all...but do you want your first fight at a lower weight against a beast like Story? I know I wouldn't, Story takes this by KO or decision.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

... and *some* people say there's no interesting fights left for GSP at WW.

I'm not one of them.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> ... and *some* people say there's no interesting fights left for GSP at WW.
> 
> I'm not one of them.


I just want to see GSP fight Silva already. Dana went on and on during the Penn GSP build up about how UFC is different than boxing because UFC makes fights fans want to see. Yet how long have we been asking for GSP vs Silva and Dana just looks the other way? He keeps saying "If they beat X and Y" and they both keep doing it.

I'm not saying there's no more interesting fights for GSP at WW. There's quite a few actually. I want to see GSP fight Silva though. Anyone else is just being fed to the wolves until GSP starts to decline. He will methodically destroy every single person in the division.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I just want to see GSP fight Silva already. Dana went on and on during the Penn GSP build up about how UFC is different than boxing because UFC makes fights fans want to see. Yet how long have we been asking for GSP vs Silva and Dana just looks the other way? He keeps saying "If they beat X and Y" and they both keep doing it.
> 
> I'm not saying there's no more interesting fights for GSP at WW. There's quite a few actually. I want to see GSP fight Silva though. Anyone else is just being fed to the wolves until GSP starts to decline. He will methodically destroy every single person in the division.


This is the thing with combat sports. There is no sure thing. Yes, on paper it seems GSP will easily beat Story, Ellenberger, Condit, McDonald etc. "fed to the wolves" as you put it. But, so what? Does that mean these guys shouldn't get their chance because everybody else has written them off? Its very disrespectful. Something GSP has said many many times, and I agree with him.

GSP has already stated if he goes up to MW, he'll stay there. I don't want him to do that and completely ruin the WW division. Especially with so many promising dudes making their way up. The price of this so called "super-fight" is not worth it. The WW division wouldn't be the same without him. I would argue, GSP simply existing at WW makes the rest of the division train harder then they would if he wasn't there. He is the true undisputed king at WW.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Marquardt will look like a holocaust victim with aids after this cut in weight. I thought he looked big at 185. Story via larger gas tank 29-28


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Hard fight to call, I think they are fairly evenly matched when it comes to ground skills, I think the fighter with better striking will win this, I went with Story but I have a nagging feeling that Marquardt could KO him.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

Nate hasn't looked too hot in his last few performances... that and dropping a weight class when you're already enormous.

Story has had a short rest, yes... But he's got the motivation and determination to get a UD over Nate via cage control and stalking him all 3 rounds.

There's huge potential left at WW regardless of GSP stays/goes.

We Have Nate/Penn/Fitch whom all will never be champs unless GSP vacates.

You have up and comers that are hungry: Story, Ellenberger (whom I'd love to see re-match Story), Condit, Stun gun, Brian Ebersole.

Then, you have Shields, Koscheck in the mix, plus always dangerous gatekeepers like Hughes, Lytle, Serra, Alves.

Interesting times ahead indeed :thumbsup:


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Not sure why people always view short rest as a bad thing? The guy just beat Alves, why not stay in shape and keep the train moving? He has more momentum that way.

I think it would be more beneficial to a fighter to come in a month later than to have close to a year layoff.

As long as he trains on schedule I don't see what would be bad about coming in on short notice, unless you are still nursing injuries...which he isn't.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

I guess the discussion doesn't matter anymore since Nate is out. At least Story will keep on rolling and get another under his belt.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Not sure why people always view short rest as a bad thing? The guy just beat Alves, why not stay in shape and keep the train moving? He has more momentum that way.
> 
> I think it would be more beneficial to a fighter to come in a month later than to have close to a year layoff.
> 
> As long as he trains on schedule I don't see what would be bad about coming in on short notice, unless you are still nursing injuries...which he isn't.



I agree. If you're on one side of a beatdown (Diego vs Kampmann, Carwin vs JDS) then take the 3-4 month break between fights. Otherwise fighting every 2 months or so makes plenty of sense.


But this is MMA and champions can have 20 fights or less and be the best in the world. Training is what matters really.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> This is the thing with combat sports. There is no sure thing. Yes, on paper it seems GSP will easily beat Story, Ellenberger, Condit, McDonald etc. "fed to the wolves" as you put it. But, so what? Does that mean these guys shouldn't get their chance because everybody else has written them off? Its very disrespectful. Something GSP has said many many times, and I agree with him.


I completely agree with you on this, in fact, I've said it myself a few times in these types of discussions. Every fighters dream is to compete for the world title someday, how do you think it makes them feel when the chance of facing arguably the best WW in the world is taken away from them and instead they are only fighting for a belt that is vacated, just because, like you said, every one has written off them?


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

From Dana's twitter:


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

I have a feeling this fight is going to be tougher for Story then it should be. Brenneman was gifted this shot and I think Story is looking past him. Brenneman has decent wrestling and also likes to brawl a little and could definitely pull off the upset.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Story wins because Brenneman isn't really good. He lost to John Howard for God's sake. He DID beat Jason High, which was a surprise, but Story is just better.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

This fight feels like Lytle vs The guy who cartwheel kicks but I forgot his name. Smells like an upset.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Ref sounds very awkward giving his rules speech. 

Story appears to be the much bigger and stronger fighter.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Charlie!!! Charlie!!! Hey Charlie!!! Charlieeeee!!!!

Stfu!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Story is a slow starter but he should be ashamed of himself for losing the first round to a mediocre fighter.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Charlie wins round 1. Wow.​


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

imagine story loses xD


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

story looks bad, usually he is ripping body shots and scrambling opponents heads


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I didn't see the Jason High fight did this guy just lay on him for 3 rounds.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Corner man should be fined for that obscenity


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

10-9 brenneman easily... wow. I like upsets but at the same time I would hate to see all of Story's progress be erased this easily.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Story should retire.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

This fight could be absolutely devastating for Story's career


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Another takedown for Charlie- Story is in big trouble.​


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Story should retire.


Or not take a fight a month after Thiago Alves lands some of the most devastating strikes I have ever seen at WW on his skull.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Terror Kovenant said:


> This fight could be absolutely devastating for Story's career


This


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

F*ckin lay'n prayer...WTF is the ref waiting for?!?!?!?!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

2-0 Brennamen unless Story gets out somehow. 


LOL at Story needing a KO against a scrub..


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

He needs to stop going for that f*cking guillotine! He's gassing himself out and wasting precious time.

GREAT work by Brenneman, sick TDs, great slick passes and good sub defense. CB deserves to win this one.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> Story should retire.


uh why?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

story looks unfit, i say eh should try for a standing guillotine on charlie thats his only shot


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Terror Kovenant said:


> uh why?


Uh 'cause he's losing a fight. Duh! :sarcastic12:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

This is hilarious to me. Proof that the only thing that can stop a generic wrestler is another generic wrestler. :laugh:


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

Wow Story actually needs to finish Brenneman... is this real life?


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Sh*t sun, Story needs a ko.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

The ref is a retard for not getting them up after 10 mins of nothing.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

osmium said:


> Or not take a fight a month after Thiago Alves lands some of the most devastating strikes I have ever seen at WW on his skull.


He does seem to take anything thrown at him and not even flinch. Eventually that has to have some kind of negative effect.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Bout to lose me credits unless Story finishes this. Sucks for him if he doesn't.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

wtf dumbass referee


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

you ******* IDIOT ref


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

i was kidding at first, but man.. this is bad for story. i cant imagine how much bad this would be for story. if he cant stop him... shit.. 

if i were him i'd be demoralized to say the least


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> 2-0 Brennamen unless Story gets out somehow.
> 
> 
> LOL at Story needing a KO against a scrub..


LOL @ you thinking Brennamen is a scrub. Obviously you didn't watch his fights. He is a very game fighter. Only recent loss was to Hendricks in which he won the first round and then got caught multiple shots in a row.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

What The F*ck?!?!?! Story Was Looking For A Kimura! He Never Stood Them Up Before, And He Does So Now?!?!


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Story is absolutely hating Nate right now unless he can pull something out.


Crap standup by the ref.​


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

That was a bit early of a stand-up i'm thinking, even if Rogan also said it lol.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Battling for a triangle, ref is gonna stand it up lol


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I've never been on the Story bandwagon. He's got a strong chin but he's a big guy that cuts a ton of weight and bulls his opponents into the cage and pulls their legs out. In hindsight, a wrestler who could stop his only means of offense as the perfect blueprint to beat him.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

420atalon said:


> LOL @ you thinking Brennamen is a scrub. Obviously you didn't watch his fights. He is a very game fighter. Only recent loss was to Hendricks in which he won the first round and then got caught multiple shots in a row.


Brennamen lost to John Howard.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

There goes Story's momentum ...


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Story is done!


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Charlie wins.​


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

story has lost this fight


----------



## IcemanJacques (Mar 18, 2009)

Awesome fight. Charlie with an upset


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I hope Brenneman gets brutally knocked the f*ck out in his next fight...he just killed some of MMA's *spirit* for me.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Well...at least I can take solace in the fact that the generic wrestler will never get a title shot now.

Back to the undercards with both of them, to fight UFC debutantes and other generic wrestlers.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

fark that was awful, also the ref was the worst i have ever seen and lay and praying needs to be yellow carded one of these days


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Charlie baby!

I'm his new number 1 fan


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

limba said:


> I hope Brenneman gets brutally knocked the f*ck out in his next fight...he just killed some of MMA's *spirit* for me.


why so?


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Seriously lame lnp victory he never even tried to fight. I wouldn't mind a robbery here. Awful reffing tonight.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

Rick the sad Story =[

but **** that ref does not know jiu jitsu. "I see nothing" as rick story has Charlie in a triangle. Idiot... :thumbsdown:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

osmium said:


> Seriously lame lnp victory he never even tried to fight. I wouldn't mind a robbery here. Awful reffing tonight.


yeah i wouldnt mind a robbery either


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

MMAnWEED said:


> Rick the sad Story =[
> 
> but **** that ref does not know jiu jitsu. "I see nothing" as rick story has Charlie in a triangle. Idiot... :thumbsdown:


yeah that was terrible. guy is a complete fool


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Im not blaming the ref for the loss but the officiating for the event in general was the worst Ive ever seen broadcast.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Congrats to The Spaniard ...


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

looks like pennsylvania doesnt know how to offciate mma


----------



## c-dub (Nov 18, 2010)

I think he did a great job. All of those crying about the LNP can just stfu because this fight was 10x more entertaining than the Alves/Story fight! PLUS the champion of the weight class is known for his LnP and lame-o jab to death victories so... Lol Yay Charlie!


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

RustyRenegade said:


> This fight feels like Lytle vs The guy who cartwheel kicks but I forgot his name. Smells like an upset.


This right here:thumb02:


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Rick "The Bedtime" Story stayed true to his name & put me to sleep again. lol

(I'm just having fun, mostly - I agree with Roflcopter's sentiments though)


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Terror Kovenant said:


> why so?


Exactly. I'm glad this happened. Story has no ****ing skills outside of bulling his opponent to the cage and pulling their legs out. He doesn't even have good grappling once it hits the mat, he basically beat Thiago by holding his body against the fence.

It's only justice that a superior wrestling technician beat him, seeing as his wrestling is limited to being really strong, cutting a shit ton of weight, and abusing the fence.

Brennaman is small as shit and still completely schooled him. :laugh:


Also fail Rogan, he obviously didn't see Story's fight with Hathaway.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

What an amazing fight. By amazing I mean some of the most amazing reffing i've seen. He doesn't stand them up in the 1st round when Charlie is laying for 2 minutes, doesn't stand them up in the 2nd when Charlie is laying for another 2:46 straight, but wait, he stands them up when Story has a triangle and working for a Kimura.. Love it!


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I doubt this actually knocks Story down too much because he took the fight on such short notice. I would expect him to get someone in the 6-10 range.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Not a Story fan, but i just started f*cking hating Brenneman. 

This was the ugliest performance i've seen from a fighter in a looooooooooong time.

*This takes LnP to a whole new level!!!*

That wasn't MMA. That looked more like the HUGGING WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

c-dub said:


> I think he did a great job. All of those crying about the LNP can just stfu because this fight was 10x more entertaining than the Alves/Story fight! PLUS the champion of the weight class is known for his LnP and lame-o jab to death victories so... Lol Yay Charlie!


that whole post was stupid and i hope you fall down a flight of stairs to reconnect that brain that isn't plugged in


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm happy Story lost. Would have been better if it was Nate beating his ass though.


----------



## freakshowexcess (Apr 25, 2010)

I don't care if it was boring (which I didn't find it to be really), that was an awesome upset and he's my local fighter, so I'm stoked! :thumb02:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

c-dub said:


> I think he did a great job. All of those crying about the LNP can just stfu because this fight was 10x more entertaining than the Alves/Story fight! PLUS the champion of the weight class is known for his LnP and lame-o jab to death victories so... Lol Yay Charlie!


Word. Charlie at least legitimately outwrestled Story and put him on his back, not abusing the fence and pulling his legs out. Story got schooled.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Rogan needs to come up with better questions.

15 minutes of wrestling with a clear wrestling based victory.

Rogan: "Do you think your wrestling was the key to your victory?"

.....No, it was his striking and his ability in spanish


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

osmium said:


> Seriously lame lnp victory he never even tried to fight. I wouldn't mind a robbery here. Awful reffing tonight.


If anyone deserves to lose via LNP its Story. The guy annoys me with his cage smothering bullcrap.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

This confirms what I've long suspected...



Charlie Brenneman is a better fighter than Thiago Alves


:thumb02:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

mma maths, brennanmen beat story, story beat alves, brennanmen now destroys alves and therefore does great against fitch derp


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

c-dub said:


> I think he did a great job. All of those crying about the LNP can just stfu because this fight was 10x more entertaining than the Alves/Story fight! PLUS the champion of the weight class is known for his LnP and lame-o jab to death victories so... Lol Yay Charlie!


I believe you're in the wrong forum...


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

Story did to Alves but he did it against the cage rather on the mat. Wall and stall to Lay and prey, same difference.


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

Woooooooooooooooh payback is a bitch a story? Cant take what he gives! so glad he got beat!


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Congrats to oldfan.

The only one to put a vbookie bet on Charlie. :thumb02:

raise01:raise01:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Thiago isn't bad at stuffing takedowns. His problem is getting trapped against the fence. He basically lost because he couldn't get away from the wall and stall. Charlie just flat out outwrestled Story...took him down from everywhere in the octagon...middle of the Octagon, everywhere.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

vilify said:


> If anyone deserves to lose via LNP its Story. The guy annoys me with his cage smothering bullcrap.


I think you are confusing Story for Lentz or just a butthurt Alves fan because Story throws strikes with the intent to finish in all of his fights unlike a lot of guys namely the division's champion.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Roflcopter said:


> Thiago isn't bad at stuffing takedowns. His problem is getting trapped against the fence. He basically lost because he couldn't get away from the wall and stall. Charlie just flat out outwrestled Story...took him down from everywhere in the octagon...middle of the Octagon, everywhere.


This. Story isn't that good of a wrestler. Alves lost because he employed the worst game plan I've ever seen in any fight ever.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

osmium said:


> I think you are confusing Story for Lentz or just a butthurt Alves fan because Story throws strikes with the intent to finish in all of his fights unlike a lot of guys namely the division's champion.


He's also a very bad striker.

Story wins every fight the same way. Bull into fence, pull legs out, control hips. He had one good performance against tiny ass Dustin Hazelett with literally no upper body strength and all of a sudden the guy is a destroyer.




St.Paul Guy said:


> This. Story isn't that good of a wrestler. Alves lost because he employed the worst game plan I've ever seen in any fight ever.



Thiago couldn't do much. The cage is small, so when Thiago was even a step away from the center, Story was able to drive him into the cage. Thiago needs to get better in that area.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Alves lost because he isn't good with dealing with guys who pressure him. The same thing happened in the second Fitch fight where his striking was neutralized by his opponents aggression. GSP did the same thing as well.



Roflcopter said:


> He's also a very bad striker.
> 
> Story wins every fight the same way. Bull into fence, pull legs out, control hips. He had one good performance against tiny ass Dustin Hazelett with literally no upper body strength and all of a sudden the guy is a destroyer.


I don't recall anyone ever claiming that Story was a marvel of technical excellence but he does actually come to fight and hurt people unlike most of the other wrestlers in the division including his opponent tonight.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Charlie just flat out outwrestled Story...took him down from everywhere in the octagon...middle of the Octagon, everywhere.


The F*ck you say?!?!

That isn't wrestling!!!!!

That's hugging! 

I've seen less hugging in romantic movies!

What Brenneman did was disgusting.

Rewatch the fight: 1st rd - no action for the last 2 minutes. 2nd rd - no action for 3 minutes.

Just HUGGING!

Disgraceful!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

limba said:


> The F*ck you say?!?!
> 
> That isn't wrestling!!!!!
> 
> ...


Nah, that was actually beautiful wrestling. Pure wrestling. He didn't need an artificial boundary line to do it.

Story got flat out hustled.


----------



## freakshowexcess (Apr 25, 2010)

limba said:


> Not a Story fan, but i just started f*cking hating Brenneman.
> 
> This was the ugliest performance i've seen from a fighter in a looooooooooong time.
> 
> ...


Honestly, I don't really understand how you can say that. Brenneman showed some solid wrestling, set Story up well with some strikes and feints, and showed a great ability to scramble. Not to mention he got side control on Story twice.

I mean, I'm not trying to say that it was some wonderful display of ground and pound, but to call it a disgrace is pretty harsh.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

freakshowexcess said:


> Honestly, I don't really understand how you can say that. Brenneman showed some solid wrestling, set Story up well with some strikes and feints, and showed a great ability to scramble. Not to mention he got side control on Story twice.


I too thought Charlie did well. Limbas just hatin


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

[Edited]


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

I like story but I got to give props to Charlie. People complain about his lnp however you got to realize this guy was going against a top contender on very short notice he didn't have time to study story or build a plan so he just had to fall back on what came natural to him and it worked. 

Bs officiating but I am not going to blame story's loss to that.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Yes, he had great takedowns, but what then? This is mma not wrestling, you have to advance position, finish the fight, cause damage, right? Please don't support these types of wins out of spite for the other fighter, it's sickening.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Nah, that was actually beautiful wrestling. Pure wrestling. He didn't need an artificial boundary line to do it.
> 
> Story got flat out hustled.





freakshowexcess said:


> *Honestly, I don't really understand how you can say that. Brenneman showed some solid wrestling, set Story up well with some strikes and feints, and showed a great ability to scramble. Not to mention he got side control on Story twice.*


*HE DID NOTHING!!!*

I've though the 3rd rd of Brown vs Howard was pretty lame, but after watching Brenneman i believe that round can be used as a reference about MMA.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

box said:


> Yes, he had great takedowns, but what then? This is mma not wrestling, *you have to advance position, finish the fight, cause damage*, right? Please don't support these types of wins out of spite for the other fighter, it's sickening.


Not really. If you neutralize the other fighter like Charlie did, you win on points. Only 15 minute fights.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Not really. If you neutralize the other fighter like Charlie did, you win on points. Only 15 minutes *of hugging*.


Fixed!


----------



## freakshowexcess (Apr 25, 2010)

I'll concede Brenneman didn't really do all too much in terms of legitimately being a threat to end the fight. That being said, outside of the 3rd round, what exactly was special about Story being on his back unable to do anything? He was simply unable to stop Brenneman from controlling him.

And I must say, I honestly don't believe it is a fighter's responsibility to finish fights. At all. We just want finishes to happen as fans because they are exciting to watch, and it's much more enjoyable to root for a fighter that lays it all on the line. However, the reality is, it's a fighter's responsibility to win. That's it. Also, even if it may be a little boring to watch, I don't see anything wrong with using essentially just wrestling. Mixed martial arts means you are given the ability to use different martial arts, not that you are forced too. Again, I don't like watching fights like that either (I don't consider this fight to be boring though, but the fact that it was a big upset and I'm a local fan of Brenneman's might be a large contributing factor to that), but I also don't feel like there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Lol @ bad reffing hurting Story. Story stalled hard and it should have been split up against the cage multiple times and Story landed multiple knees to Alves' head when Alves had a hand on the mat and the dumb female ref didn't call it.


Props to Brenneman outwrestling a wrestler at his own game, and a bigger guy at that.

Limba don't be such a baby.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

I've said it before, and I'll continue to say it until all the LnP haters go away:

If you don't like wrestling, there are 5 things you can do as a fighter to negate it:

1. Strike your opponent off your back
2. Submit your opponent from your back
3. Stand up
4. Sweep your opponent
5. DONT GET TAKEN DOWN IN THE FIRST PLACE

If you are not capable of doing ANY of these five things then quite frankly you don't deserve to win the fight and you certainly have no right to complain.

Disclaimer: Having said that, I fully support the referee in standing up the fight if there is truly no action taking place. Never blame the fighter, blame the ref if anything...


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

The reffing didn't hurt him he lost fair and square, but I found it odd the ref stood them up during some BJJ, and not during the hugfest 2011. Maybe i'm just the crazy one in thinking that.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> Brennamen lost to John Howard.


3 years and 10 opponents ago...

Howard was a much more experienced fighter at that point in their careers.

Brennamen isn't a great fighter. But he was a bad match up for Story and Story wasn't ready for this fight. He was training for a completely different opponent/gameplan and did not have time to watch tape on Brennamen where as Brennamen knew exactly who he was fighting.

I knew this was going to be a tough fight and I called it before the fight even started. It was obvious who the better fighter was though in the 3rd. With a proper training camp Story beats Brennamen no problem imo.

Story's own fault imo. I love the kid cause he can fight and is willing to go all out but taking this fight was very stupid on his part. He had nothing to gain from this fight and everything to lose.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Limba don't be such a baby.


After staying up 'til 6 am and after an 18-hrs work day...i belive i have this right.

To be pissed off about something i consider having nothing in common with MMA.

Like i've said: i'm not Story's fan, but i felt Brenneman's performance disgusting.

Yes: he won by using the rules - something i can understand - but the way he did it just gave me nausea.

I'm definitely gonna change the channel once he fights again.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

box said:


> The reffing didn't hurt him he lost fair and square, but I found it odd the ref stood them up during some BJJ, and not during the hugfest 2011. Maybe i'm just the crazy one in thinking that.


No you aren't crazy, I did find that odd as hell. Well maybe you are, but I guess that would make me crazy as well.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Story lost all three rounds IMO.

I dont think anyone can honestly say a ref standing up a fight wile one fighters is working for a submission and has a hold that is threatening is the appropriate thing to do, that was absolutely horrible.

Given that "it is what it is" clearly Story lost but Story clearly had a advantage and lost it due to interference by the ref. 

All the local ref's brought this event down to a new level of suck, if you watched all the prelims and didn't find the ref's clowns I'd be shocked.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

[Edited]


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

[Edited]


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Ari said:


> Babe, I guarantee you that more and more fighters are going to be doing just that.


That's what scares me.

And a massive LOL at those who brought up GSP's name in the same sentence as Brenneman, trying to justify Brenneman's "lay and pray masterpiece", saying "the champ does it also"...:sarcastic12:


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

jab and pray  

Wrestling by itself isn't fighting. You aren't fighting if you aren't trying to cause bodily harm to someone.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

[Edited]


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Ari said:


> Hahah
> 
> Story is the king of 29-28's.
> 
> The real loser of this fight is *Thiago Alves*.


My thoughts exactly. And with Howard losing to Brown as well...


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

osmium said:


> jab and pray


Thing is...that jab put Kos out for almost a year.



osmium said:


> Wrestling by itself isn't fighting. *You aren't fighting if you aren't trying to cause bodily harm to someone.*


Thank you.


----------

